
Startup WorkRamp's Marketplace Helps Train Employees Like at Airbnb and Uber - TedBlosser
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2017/07/13/startup-workramps-marketplace-helps-train-employees-like-at-airbnb-and-uber/#210681864b51
======
mwilkison
A set of open source best practices around employee onboarding and training
would be super valuable. It would certainly have saved us some painful lessons
early on.

Do you have plans for engineering kits?

~~~
TedBlosser
Yes, definitely! We wanted to make sure the first set was highly curated and
effective, but we do plan on releasing engineering kits in the near future.

------
liueric
Democratizing training is a great mission. Will the free access have office
hour privilege with the content creator?

------
ansonurpants
woot woot WorkRamp is so legit, proper training is arguably the most important
part of hiring. I use them and saves me so much time and money training new
employees over and over. Good job guys!

------
ajkates
Great idea guys. Love it, and look forward to using.

------
jasontle
looks awesome!

